

ASK:Help needed on developing web widgets - aitoehigie

hi, 
I need links to information on how to develop web widgets using html, css, dom and ajax. thanks. I am really stumped here.
======
charliepark
I think your best bet is to break it down into small (very small) problems, to
try to tackle each one, and to ask questions _about specific problems_ on
<http://stackoverflow.com> when you get stumped.

------
pbhjpbhj
How far have you got, what's your developing background? What sort of widget,
what deployment are you aiming for?

Is this a homework assignment?

~~~
aitoehigie
This is a side project of mine, and not a homework, my main stay is
python/web2py framework. I am thinking along the lines of a web widget.

